# Vertigo related to Hashi's or hypothyroid or RAI?



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

After 5 years of being hyper w/nodules, I had a TT, and then was diagnosed with thyroid cancer and had RAI 9 days (2/25/10) ago. I started 150 mcgs of Synthroid last Saturday. May be able to get Armour compounded, but doc asked to give this Synthroid a go first, since insurance will cover it and it's a lot cheaper. (Last night, a troubling symptom came up***vertigo. I've had inner ear infections b/f, with some vertigo, but never like this. When I turn in bed, look up or down, I get incredibly dizzy and must get my bearings. I've been naseous since the RAI, and it does get worse during one of these spells, but I don't throw up. I don't know if this is something connected to high TSH, or my RAI treatment (haven't found any connections in my research). I don't know if I should let my ENT know, or see if it clears up. I also take Zoloft to calm down the hyper symptoms, and would like to taper off, but I'm waiting until everything settles. I know Zoloft withdrawal can cause vertigo, but I've been very deliberate about taking it every night. I asked the pharmacist if Synthroid affects Zoloft levels. He said no, but that Zoloft can affect Synthroid levels, which I already knew, and know that it's something I'll have to remind my doc of, and have him help me taper off and handle thyroid levels.

So, after that long explanation***has anyone had vertigo after RAI or being hypo? Should I be concerned or will this go away? I'm just starting to feel like I can do things, and now this. :sad0016: My son wanted me to walk with him to the park, but I don't trust what will happen. We took a walk instead, staying close to home.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soladeo said:


> After 5 years of being hyper w/nodules, I had a TT, and then was diagnosed with thyroid cancer and had RAI 9 days (2/25/10) ago. I started 150 mcgs of Synthroid last Saturday. May be able to get Armour compounded, but doc asked to give this Synthroid a go first, since insurance will cover it and it's a lot cheaper. (Last night, a troubling symptom came up***vertigo. I've had inner ear infections b/f, with some vertigo, but never like this. When I turn in bed, look up or down, I get incredibly dizzy and must get my bearings. I've been naseous since the RAI, and it does get worse during one of these spells, but I don't throw up. I don't know if this is something connected to high TSH, or my RAI treatment (haven't found any connections in my research). I don't know if I should let my ENT know, or see if it clears up. I also take Zoloft to calm down the hyper symptoms, and would like to taper off, but I'm waiting until everything settles. I know Zoloft withdrawal can cause vertigo, but I've been very deliberate about taking it every night. I asked the pharmacist if Synthroid affects Zoloft levels. He said no, but that Zoloft can affect Synthroid levels, which I already knew, and know that it's something I'll have to remind my doc of, and have him help me taper off and handle thyroid levels.
> 
> So, after that long explanation***has anyone had vertigo after RAI or being hypo? Should I be concerned or will this go away? I'm just starting to feel like I can do things, and now this. :sad0016: My son wanted me to walk with him to the park, but I don't trust what will happen. We took a walk instead, staying close to home.


Hi and I sure am sorry to hear about this distressing situation. Since this has happened since your RAI and starting Synthroid, I would suspect either as being the cause.

I did a search of Synthroid and could not find anything relevant there. It could be you are just going through a really really hard adjustment period. After all, you have been to hell and back with this.

Meanwhile, "always" tell your doctor of any unusual or bothersome symptoms for none of us here are doctors.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Look up adrenal fatigue....my mom's thyroid doctor said that is a MAJOR culprit as it accepts and sends signals to and from the thyroid..all related. So when your adrenals can't keep up they make too much or too little and of course its not balanced. I guess if your temperature fluctuates quite a bit within a few days *chart it* its your adrenals! If your temp is fairly the same but normal your thyroid is ok, but if your temp is fairly the same but low its both your adrenals and your thyroid.


----------

